# Webcam black screen on start up - Logitech 4K Brio Pro



## AdamClark (Jun 7, 2020)

Using a Logitech 4K Pro like the Brio model from Apple 








						Logitech 4K Pro Magnetic Webcam for Pro Display XDR
					

Designed specifically for Apple Pro Display XDR, the 4K Pro Magnetic Webcam lets you communicate, collaborate, and record in outstanding 4K Ultra HD clarity. Advanced HDR technology ensures crisp picture and vivid color, while RightLight™ 3 technology keeps you looking your best by automatically...



					www.apple.com
				




When I set it to resolution 1920x1080 and FPS 60...it works then when I shut down and restart the computer the next day it shows a Black screen!! ??

To get it to work again, I have to press 'DEFAULTS' then reset the resolution and FPS every day!

Is this normal?
Is this a problem of the camera or my settings in OBS?


----------



## AdamClark (Jun 24, 2020)

wow....nobody has this kind of problem?
nor solution


----------



## LewBreezer (Jul 18, 2020)

I haven't tried this, but from what I've read it seems to be a Logitech thing, not OBS.  I've read elsewhere the follow Logitech software may help with the problem (saved settings). Good luck!









						Logitech G HUB
					

Logitech G HUB                                                                                   More




					support.logi.com


----------



## Hunky Guy South (Jan 18, 2021)

I had the same issue with my C922. I went to System Preferences, Security & Privacy, Camera and then gace OBS access as it did not have access...

Simple solution that was mentioned nowhere and that I struggled a month to resolve by myself finally. Hope it works for anybody else.


----------



## ShadowBark (Jan 19, 2021)

Howdy! Fellow Logitech Brio user here. It seems to only be an issue on MacOS for me. I've been using it for months and every time I restart my computer, I have to reset up the Video Capture Device. I do NOT recommend using Logitechs software for Mac. I too have tried it, and although it works good at first, it ends up bugging out and causing more problems than it fixes. My best advice and what worked for me is to just reset the Video Capture Device every time you restart; or to use Windows Bootcamp so you can use windows instead of Mac (In my opinion it has been a much better experience). However that is a very complicated fix, and you would have to reinstall every program and everything all over again. Honestly, I would just take the minute to reset the device in OBS after every restart. It's the quickest and easiest. Maybe a future update will fix this issue.


----------

